# Hello



## sschind (Jan 18, 2007)

Just wanted to say hi to everyone. My name is Steve and I have always had a fascination with bugs. I've got some African budwing mantids now, and three ooths ready to hatch from whatever species we have around here in SE Wisconsin. I don't know much about them so for now I probably won't be as much help as I will a bother to the rest of you with all my questions but I am looking forward to taking more time and getting to know the site better.


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome. A lot of the basic questions have been asked multiple times. By using the search feature you can probably find them.


----------



## Ian (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey Steve, welcome to mantidfoum!


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey steve you probably have Chinese or European ooths but I think Chinese. Well welcome to the forum.


----------



## sschind (Jan 19, 2007)

Rick: Yeah, I haven't had much time to search for things yet but I am aware of that function. I did search for the answer to the one question that most beginners probably have about mantids but couldn't find anything. When I have more time I'll do a little more digging and try to find what I am looking for before I post my question.

Robo: Thanks, I thought the Chinese mantis was introduced here but I never really had time to check for sure. I've kept them before but more as a curiosity than as a subject of real interest. They are usually found in the fall of the year as adults and captives don't seem to live long after that. I had an ooth hatch out once and tiny nymphs were all over my store.


----------



## mantisman07 (Jan 19, 2007)

hi, this forum is cool, and i have only been here a few days, i was lookin to get back into mantis, and this has brought back the passion, well, aswell as my little nymphs


----------

